# Dog kennel



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

As we make progress in building our chicken coop inside a standing building, I have been considering different ways to build the outside chicken run. I came across dog kennels today and found that these may possibly be better to utilize than digging post holes, running wire around the coop and building all the extra things needed. I found a kennel that is 16'x16'. It attaches to the side of a building as well. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If thats the size you want I see no problem with using a dog kennel.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Apyl! Any thoughts as to potential issues?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds fine to me.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

camel934 said:


> Thanks Apyl! Any thoughts as to potential issues?


Not really. I guess depending on the size of the chicks when you let them in the run they may be able to slip thru the holes but that can be fixed by maybe running a tarp or something alone the bottom foot of the fencing. I wouldnt worry about it unless it is an issue though. Will you be putting netting over the top ? If you have flighty birds they can get out of any fence no matter how tall by jumping over. But if your ok with free ranging then thats not an issue either. Actually if I could afford it I wouldnt mind having kennel fencing running around my pen.


----------

